# Low FPS in WoW



## royaldoom3 (14. August 2017)

Moin,
nach langem wollte ich mal wieder bisschen WoW zocken, leider hab ich auf Ultra Settings irgendwie nurnoch 15 FPS? Hatte früher zu Zeiten wo ich noch aktiv gezockt hab schlechtere Hardware bzw Graka gehabt und auf Ultra Settings meine 80-100FPS gehabt.

Also als ich noch gezockt hatte, war ein i5 4460,AMD R9 280 und 8GB Speicher verbaut und ohne Probleme 100FPS auf Ultra

Aktuell: i5 4460, GTX960 4GB und 16GB RAM und hab nicht mal 20 FPS..


Windows 10 x64 ist drauf, dieses XBOX gedöns samt GameDVR ist alles runtergeschmissen.. In anderen Games hab ich auch max FPS (CSGO 300FPS; GTA 5 auf High auch um die 70-100).. Sehr merkwürdig. Jemand Ahnung was da los ist?


----------



## HisN (14. August 2017)

Wie viele Jahre hast Du nicht mehr gezockt? Gab ja zig Updates.

Und Du hast es nicht geschafft mal auf die Auslastung der Graka zu schauen? (Graka zu 99% ausgelastet: Du überlastest die Graka, Graka nicht zu 99% ausgelastet: Du überlastest die CPU oder VRAM/RAM).

100 FPS auf Ultra in einem 40 Mann-Raid wenn alle Zaubern wie verrückt? Halte ich für ein Gerücht^^


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. August 2017)

Öh ist glaub gut 2 Jahre her  

Also die 100 FPS meine ich jetzt wenn man normal Questet. Im Raid wenns rund geht hatte ich früher auch nur 30 FPS dann gehabt und dann immer die Quali auch auf low gedreht  

Hab aber wohl den Übeltäter schon gefunden, wenn ich Antialiasing ausschalte springt die FPS auf 200 hoch


----------



## Acandri (14. August 2017)

Mit Legion gab es ein weiteres Grafikupdate. Die "alten Ultra Settings" entsprechen jetzt der 7.

Aber selbst eine 1080Ti hat an einigen Stellen schwer zu kämpfen.

Leider ist die Engine nicht in der lage moderne CPU´s und GPU´s Sinnvoll auszulasten. WoW ist halt inzwischen mit 12 Jahren und DX10-Basis mächtig alt.
Mit einer GTX bist du da jedoch sogar noch sehr gut mit dabei. AMD Karten sind deutlich schlechter drann und langweilen sich, dank fehlender Optimierung Seitens Blizz, zu tode.


----------



## royaldoom3 (16. August 2017)

Ah gut zu wissen  Also kann jetzt trotzdem auf Grafikstufe 10 zocken aber mit abgeschaltetem Antialiasing,


----------

